# What do you guys think is going to the next Moral panic/outrage after SJWism dies out?



## CheezzyMach (May 3, 2019)

This is something I've been pondering for awhile.


As others on this forum have undoubtedly observed the 2010s has had it's fair share of ongoing moral panics/outrages including but not limited to #MeToo,"Nazism",White Nationalism,racism,sexism,the Alt-Right etc. And as others have noted this isn't the first time the country's gone on a feeding frenzy against it's own in a panic induced hysteria, things like the Red Scare,Satanic Panic and War on Terror spring to mind. So I'm curious what do you guys think is going to be the next one in 10-15 years and from which party?


----------



## qt farmer :) (May 3, 2019)

it's hard to say, since we're still pretty deep into the SJW shit right now. I think, on a national level, we're going to see advocation or normalization of pedophilia within the next 5 years. I think, on a larger scale, global warming and A.I. related shit will start being on the forefront even moreso than it is already.

I think the 2020 presidency is going to really fuck with the democracy of our country and I don't know how much longer it's going to last in it's current state.


----------



## not william stenchever (May 3, 2019)

There are a few criteria to answer this question:

1) what are people currently having fun with that hasn't yet been derided as Nazi/Alt-Right bullshit?

2) how closely can we tie it into gamergate?


----------



## CheezzyMach (May 3, 2019)

not william stenchever said:


> There are a few criteria to answer this question:
> 
> 1) what are people currently having fun with that hasn't yet been derided as Nazi/Alt-Right bullshit?
> 
> 2) how closely can we tie it into gamergate?


Eh Personally I'm guessing the next Moral Outrage is going to come from the Right with the way the Pendulm's swinging. Probably something to do with Transgenderism or the Pedo advocates Just a Fag mentioned since they seem damn keen on pushing society's tolerance to it's limits these days.

I dunno, I'm just expecting a hard blowback on this shit in the coming decades like the Free Love movement got after the 60s.


----------



## AverageAnimeWatcher (May 3, 2019)

> *after SJWism dies out*



I really hope you're right and this fad dies out. This really has been the most annoying of all fads. I can't blame it for crazy people being crazy, as this is just an excuse for them. But mainly for the fact that mainstream entertainment has gotten a lot worse since then, and I personally can't stand the twitter "let's ruin your career" brigade.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 3, 2019)

I don't know if SJWism will ever really die out, but I'm willing to bet it will be another swing of the pendulum with some kind of conservatives leading the charge.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 3, 2019)

The Red Scare was a moral panic?







Alger Hiss would like a word with you.

ETA: As for the War on Terror;






These things are moral outrages, not panics.


----------



## Eryngium (May 3, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> I don't know if SJWism will ever really die out, but I'm willing to bet it will be another swing of the pendulum with some kind of conservatives leading the charge.


Of course it won't, no ideologies ever really die out they just slow down or speed up, but SJWism has been picking up speed in the last 8 years or so (especially the last 3) and shows no time of slowing, there's gonna be a bubble eventually and the longer it takes to arrive the larger the blow to SJWism ideology.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (May 3, 2019)

I don't think SJWism is going anywhere for awhile unfortunately. I don't have anything specific for what will replace it, but I think it will be some sort of parody outrage that spawns from 4chan or a similar site and gets picked up by the mainstream as being a serious thing. Something along the lines of minor attracted people or the "okay" sign being a symbol of white supremacy.


----------



## CheezzyMach (May 3, 2019)

Eryngium said:


> Of course it won't, no ideologies ever really die out they just slow down or speed up, but SJWism has been picking up speed in the last 8 years or so (especially the last 3) and shows no time of slowing, there's gonna be a bubble eventually and the longer it takes to arrive the larger the blow to SJWism ideology.


Yeah I guess I should clarify I mean once it drops out of the mainstream like the Religious Right did in the 2000s


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (May 3, 2019)

We need SJWism to actually die, first; I think the nature of it's death is going to inform whatever the next great moral panic is.


----------



## Clop (May 3, 2019)

Well, virtual reality stuff and sex dolls will by my guess be extremely popular in 10-15 years and they'll be lumped in with porn as the "reason why men don't do X anymore."

So it won't be much different from the bullshit right now. SJWs may die but genuine issues will always be blamed on something that's mostly male, video games, D&D, porn, rock'n'roll, violent movies, it will always be something that caters mainly to the guys. Anything new in the future has to fill the criteria of being mostly a 'guy-thing' and that thing will be the reason why young men are such an inconvenience to the society once again.

Name something that is mostly for women that's blamed for society's ills in the media, because I'm drawing a complete blank. Even fucking children's cartoons are a problem when men watch them; Bronies, weebs, all of them "virgin neckbeards living in mom's basement."


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (May 3, 2019)

Clop said:


> Name something that is mostly for women that's blamed for society's ills in the media, because I'm drawing a complete blank.



To your point, within the media you are correct. But one has to look at the rise of feminism as the cause of death of the traditional family. Empower women, I don't need a man, divorce rate of 40-50%, single parent families (primarily with the mother). I've only seen this addressed in a few places and it certainly wasn't the mainstream media. 

Someone had mentioned "the pendulum swing." Personally, I don't see how it can swing much further to the left in the future than where it currently is. Trans kids, gay acceptance, me, me, ME and all my selfies, socialism the flavor of the day. They are running out of causes. I'd like to think (hope) we're in for a swing back to the right in the coming years and we see more of an emphasis on traditional family values (not necessarily religious ones). 

Meh, I dunno. I figure I've only got a couple dozen more trips around the sun at most. Whatever we/society have "progressed" to at that point will be in my empty field of fucks given.


----------



## RG 448 (May 3, 2019)

The spread of a nasty new STD that’s absorbed through the anus, causes frequent nocturnal emissions, and has no known cure.  I don’t know who gave it to me but I’m waiting for the SJW shit to die down before I set it loose so it doesn’t have to share the spotlight.


----------



## Clop (May 3, 2019)

Slappy McGherkin said:


> To your point, within the media you are correct. But one has to look at the rise of feminism as the cause of death of the traditional family. Empower women, I don't need a man, divorce rate of 40-50%, single parent families (primarily with the mother). I've only seen this addressed in a few places and it certainly wasn't the mainstream media.
> 
> Someone had mentioned "the pendulum swing." Personally, I don't see how it can swing much further to the left in the future than where it currently is. Trans kids, gay acceptance, me, me, ME and all my selfies, socialism the flavor of the day. They are running out of causes. I'd like to think (hope) we're in for a swing back to the right in the coming years and we see more of an emphasis on traditional family values (not necessarily religious ones).
> 
> Meh, I dunno. I figure I've only got a couple dozen more trips around the sun at most. Whatever we/society have "progressed" to at that point will be in my empty field of fucks given.


Yeah but technically feminism is the party that's calling out the moral panic in everyone else's doing, isn't it?


----------



## Judge Holden (May 3, 2019)

I have speculated at autistic length on this very subject in the past


Spoiler: Small lil textwall



I find that each new cancerous social trend directly follows on from the previous cancerous social trend in some way.

SJW shit was in part a reaction against the transgressive edgelordy yet still progressive and liberal fedora shit of the immidiate late bush-post bush era (i.e. 2006-2012)

Transgressive edgelordy yet still progressive and liberal fedora shit was a backlash against the "MURICA AND JAYSUS! FREEDOM FRIES! ANYONE WHO DISAGREES WITH ME SUPPORTS TURRORISM!" schtick of 2001-2007

"MURICA AND JAYSUS! FREEDOM FRIES! ANYONE WHO DISAGREES WITH ME SUPPORTS TURRORISM!" schtick was not just a reaction to 9/11 but also to the clinton era PC movement and the ideas of a more unified and federalised world in the post cold war era. And so on into eternity

It is not merely a shift in political aligment from left to right or right to left, its a shift in tactics and methodology and the level of how absolutely cultish shit is. Say what you like about the fedora era or the weak PC shit of the clinton era, they were nowhere near as aggressively cultish and "IF YOU NOT WITH ME YOU ARE EVIL!" tinged as the SJW shit or the MURICA AND JAYSUS! shit at their nadir.

I think that generally speaking the cycle usually works like this.
a) reasonable progressives become the most popular cause
b) megalomaniacal and cynical and batshit crazy people join up and turn this cause into an autistic cultish shitshow
c) reasonable conservatives steadily become the most popular cause on the back of everyone getting sick of the crazystupid progressive cause
d) reasonable conservatives become the most popular cause
d) megalomaniacal and cynical and batshit crazy people join up and turn THIS cause into an autistic cultish shitshow
e) reasonable progressives steadily become the most popular cause on the back of everyone getting sick of the crazystupid conservative cause

However thanks to 9/11, the fairly chill (but visibly turning towards PC shittery) progressive wave of the late 90s was abruptly shifted to a immediate and sustained crazystupid conservative cause. Had 9/11 not happened its entirely likely that the SJW shit would have emerged during the middle bush era.

Using this metric I think its fairly reasonable to say that we are going to have a good 4-8 years of fairly chill centre right shit, followed by some kind of fundie/fringe political cause crazy train for another few years after that


As of now, I am torn between predicting an immediate heavy mainstream backlash bandwagon against SJW shit that will become quickly infested with autists, speds, and former SJWs looking to take some scalps to show allegiance to the new cause, or a more gradual slide from normie right wing hegemony to some kind of intrusive paleoconservative schtick. I have formerly predicted a revival in outright 80s/mid 00s style christian fundies but honestly I just dont see that happening given how utterly they have been driven into the underground of even fringe right communities.


----------



## CheezzyMach (May 3, 2019)

Pixy Misa said:


> I really hope you're right and this fad dies out. This really has been the most annoying of all fads. I can't blame it for crazy people being crazy, as this is just an excuse for them. But mainly for the fact that mainstream entertainment has gotten a lot worse since then, and I personally can't stand the twitter "let's ruin your career" brigade.


I think it's a matter of "when" not "if" personally,  all fads fade eventually. In terms of entertainment the heavily sanitized 1980s lead to the edgy 1990s which in turn lead to the more moderate 2000s. And socially the Religious Right spawned a huge counter movement which fed into the coming decades and regrettably helped cause the current SJW Left. And Trials by Twitter will probably stop the more Covington and KickVic style lawsuits happen that assign a cost to engaging in such witch hunts.

I've always been an optimist though.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (May 3, 2019)

Clop said:


> Yeah but technically feminism is the party that's calling out the moral panic in everyone else's doing, isn't it?



Well, it ain't my old floppy balls running around out there wearing a pink vagina hat!!


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (May 3, 2019)

I dunno, I think you guys are missing that this moral panic is completely astroturfed, this isn't corporations playing to stupid people, this is media companies, corporations, and globalist billionaires trying to take control. 

Assuming they fail somehow, they will be the subject of the next moral panic/outrage.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (May 3, 2019)

SJWism never dies, it just evolves.


----------



## CheezzyMach (May 3, 2019)

Judge Holden said:


> I have speculated at autistic length on this very subject in the past
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Small lil textwall
> ...


 I was hoping you,AnOminous,Jaimas or Syaoran Li would post here as a longtime lurker you guys are my favorite coverers of the Culture War shit. And your observations are mine too if the country follows it's current path and the DNC doesn't massively restructure after 2020 I think we're headed towards a Reagan style Conservative Era. And the Right will inevitably become more authoritarian and over-reach just like the Left has now and the Pendulum will swing again.


----------



## KittyGremlin (May 3, 2019)

With the increased ability to spread ideas quickly and efficiently on the Internet as well as being able to respond to critique at a moment's notice I think we might be seeing the end of the left/right pendulum as we know it. Nowadays we have both the extreme left AND the far right sperging at each other, everyone else and their neighbor's dog. So, I think that in a relatively near future we will have smaller political factions sling shit at each other and it will probably be hilarious.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 3, 2019)

I think the next big hullabaloo will be centered around designer babies and CRISPR-related shenanigans.  I've already seen little flashes here and there, and it's becoming increasingly likely that China's going to be the one to open that particular Pandora's Box fully.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 3, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> I think the next big hullabaloo will be centered around designer babies and CRISPR-related shenanigans.  I've already seen little flashes here and there, and it's becoming increasingly likely that China's going to be the one to open that particular Pandora's Box fully.



Maybe they can finally create Chinese babies with souls.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 3, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Maybe they can finally create Chinese babies with souls.


CRISPR modifies genes, it doesn't fucking create miracles.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (May 3, 2019)

There will be a backlash against the lgbtxyz community because of the T but it will take years.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 3, 2019)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> There will be a huge backlash against the lgbtxyz community because of the T.


This is already starting.  I'm torn between trying to distance myself from the inevitable shitstorm and attempting to figure out a way to make the T just FUCK OFF ALREADY.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (May 3, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> This is already starting.  I'm torn between trying to distance myself from the inevitable shitstorm and attempting to figure out a way to make the T just FUCK OFF ALREADY.



The lgb needs to distance themselves. But the lgb orgs are all troon hugboxes. I say it's already too late. Perhaps the L still has a chance tho.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 3, 2019)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> The lgb needs to distance themselves. But the lgb orgs are all troon hugboxes. I say it's already too late. Perhaps the L still has a chance tho.


I have noticed lesbians are better about drawing that line, which is slightly weird because I find that some of the most vociferous trannyshielders/enablers are (straight) women.  

I seriously don't understand why the fuck I can't get the other two to do the same, especially the bisexuals for fuck's sake.


----------



## queue-anon (May 3, 2019)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> The lgb needs to distance themselves. But the lgb orgs are all troon hugboxes. I say it's already too late. Perhaps the L still has a chance tho.



The real L, sure, but unfortunately there are a shitload of bisexual women and straight women using their attraction to dicks in dresses as an excuse to call themselves “lesbians”. I fear real lesbians will be dragged down by the association created by fake lesbians.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 3, 2019)

The Peepee wars.


Testaclese Maximus said:


> absorbed through the anus, causes frequent nocturnal emissions, and has no known cure.


Gyo?


----------



## CheezzyMach (May 3, 2019)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> There will be a backlash against the lgbtxyz community because of the T but it will take years.


That's what I'm thinking too, either because a Troon decides to play grab ass in the ladies restroom or because of the Transkids shit.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 3, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> That's what I'm thinking too, either because a Troon decides to play grab ass in the ladies restroom or because of the Transkids shit.


It's the kids.  Who are the greatest footsoldiers in a moral panic? Soccer mom types.  Fuck with the kids and get soccer mom'ed.


----------



## CheezzyMach (May 3, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> It's the kids.  Who are the greatest footsoldiers in a moral panic? Soccer mom types.  Fuck with the kids and get soccer mom'ed.


That's why I give it ten years 15 tops. Once the suicides,mass murders and lawsuits start it's over.

I feel bad for the LGB and legit Trans who just want to be left alone though.


----------



## tumblrkek (May 3, 2019)

Perhaps backlash against the troons when the fad stops and  people who transition inevitably regret it and talk about how much of a pot of crazy degenerates this community actually is.
Also I can maybe see faggots trying to normalize pedophilia and exc*ptional individuals trying to shift the blame on anime and whatnot.

Perhaps I'm too hopeful for the last one- but the art word ending up rejecting all the postmodernist garbage that has terminally infected it, leading to another "renaissance".


----------



## CheezzyMach (May 3, 2019)

tumblrkek said:


> Perhaps backlash against the troons when the fad stops and  people who transition inevitably regret it and talk about how much of a pot of crazy degenerates this community actually is.
> Also I can maybe see faggots trying to normalize pedophilia and *exc*ptional individuals trying to shift the blame on anime and whatnot.*
> 
> Perhaps I'm too hopeful for the last one- but the art word ending up rejecting all the postmodernist garbage that has terminally infected it, leading to another "renaissance".


Oh boy a full on return to the Jack Thompson era would just be grand after this current shitfest is over.


----------



## dopy (May 3, 2019)

avoiding radioactive boars and not starving to death


----------



## Metzger (May 4, 2019)

This is how I see it, in the American media, the best way to generate revenue is from polarization. So in a sense it could just be the market allowing for a corporate entity to act against the the well being of its people in an effort to maximize its profits. The other problem being that one specific group of people has investments in both sides of the argument. cough cough. With the advent of the internet, that once firm grasp the media had on unwitting American citizens was shaken and called into question. That is until our good old friends caught up. Even with all those icebergs trying to censor the internet there is so much fucked up shit happening in the world today they couldn’t possibly hide what is actually going on. I honestly think that the ease of the exposure of info about anti human efforts that are being carried out every day in the developed world will be the next big thing. The people versus the puppeteers. What’s happening in Israel, all those big tech companies selling our souls against our will to China, fuck, the inevitable social credit system that will be born from our incestous relationship with China, Chimera are being made today in labs in America that can host complete human organs including the brain. Minorities are set to outnumber whites, Europe will go down in flames in 10-15 years. The freedoms we enjoy on the internet will be non existent or so corrupted that many will become crestfallen. And while I’m speculating on the future, technological accelaration is nearing critical mass what with the race for AI. The internet was unprecedented and we have absolutely no longitudinal facts or studies about the lasting impacts that the internet could have on society as a whole. The internet itself could probably be viewed as kind of an AI with each individual human who interacts with it operating like nodes in a dense network and I wouldn’t be surprised if it transforms into something we cannot comprehend at this stage. It spread across humanity faster than any technology ever and has developed immensely and greatly extended its reach and application. We are already cyberneticaly enhanced with our cell phones. Tbh unless we completely sever ties with the “chosen” people and start breeding a lot and building up a solid social foundation and avoiding liberal degeneracy oh and spending less time around cell phone towers and the internet for good measure then I think we are poised to leave our generation trapped in a technocratic hellscape and that’s only if AI is benevolent or isn’t the great filter. I predict that in 100 years most of humanity will be brains floating in synthetic embalming fluid in these vast AI constructed  pleasure domes.  A place where they keep your brain in constant perfect euphoria and then use your remaining biomass for fuel.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 4, 2019)

Honestly, I'd say with the SJW's doing what they are currently doing and how they got to where they are now, I'd say we're due for another conservative backlash similar to the rise of Reagan in the 1980's, only with a more secular approach.

There's no way the Religious Right can ever come back to its former prominence outside of a few Bible Belt localities, and even those will start to secularize as the Boomers continue to die off of old age. Even the other conservatives and right-wingers don't like the Religious Right and Neo-Conservative types, as both camps ended up being an albatross around the Republican Party's neck in the Bush years in a manner similar to how the SJW's are starting to become for the Democrats now.

Honestly, Trump was just the earliest inkling of the pendulum swinging back, and if he gets re-elected in 2020 (and currently it looks very likely) this will only accelerate things further.

People assume that the current SJW moral outrage brigade is entirely astroturfed, and I would disagree. I do agree that it is partially astroturfed and a lot of the major Silicon Valley corporations are backing the plays of the SJW's in every way conceivable, but a lot of that is because of the relatively new field of Web 2.0 and the unfortunate fact that all the major companies are largely unchallenged monopolies. 

I mean, if the Internet and corporate media landscape in its current form existed back in the 90's and early 2000's, I'd imagine we'd see similar astroturfing for the Religious Right and Neo-Conservatives, possibly silencing opposition to the War On Terror and similar issues. Others have pointed this out in other threads and honestly I am inclined to agree with them.

I am predicting the next moral outrage/moral panic will have its roots in a backlash against current SJW culture and the mega-corporations enabling them, and will most likely start to emerge in the mid-2020's to early 2030's, depending on the outcome of the 2020 election and maybe the 2022 mid-terms as well.

Personally, I am inclined to believe it will be like the Reagan backlash against the leftism of the 1960's and 1970's, but unlike Reagan, it would not be driven by Religious Right/Neocon types but instead be of a more secular populist or libertarian bent. 

*TL;DR-*The next moral panic is anyone's guess at this point, but I'd figure the demise of the current SJW movement will be in the form of a conservative revival similar to the Reagan Revolution in the early 80's, only less Moral Majority and more "South Park Republican"


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (May 4, 2019)

The current year Left and Right both need to die together with their postmodern interpretation of identity politics. Troons here, Whypipo there etc. pp.

My guess is that it will be related to technological advance, like AI, job automatisation, virtual reality, gene-tweaking etc. or maybe climate change and new wars.


----------



## QI 541 (May 4, 2019)

What makes you think SJWs aren't going to succeed in creating their thousand year SJW reich?


----------



## Voltaire (May 4, 2019)

Feminism will go back under ground within the next ten years and with it the 'sjw'. Over the next 8-12 there will be an attempt to bring back Bush jr era state loyalty assuming he republicans win at least 2 of the 3 elections. If that happens then people will simply stop talking to people who they oppose. Political violence will reach its peak and no one will care. If the Dems win at least 2 of the next 3 elections then their will be an extension of social programmes. Republicans will gripe as they cash their state given bux. Things will cool off as every single piece of the nation is sold off to globalists and no one will have the strength to fight it. The next generation will go full fash.


----------



## CheezzyMach (May 4, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> Honestly, I'd say with the SJW's doing what they are currently doing and how they got to where they are now, I'd say we're due for another conservative backlash similar to the rise of Reagan in the 1980's, only with a more secular approach.
> 
> There's no way the Religious Right can ever come back to its former prominence outside of a few Bible Belt localities, and even those will start to secularize as the Boomers continue to die off of old age. Even the other conservatives and right-wingers don't like the Religious Right and Neo-Conservative types, as both camps ended up being an albatross around the Republican Party's neck in the Bush years in a manner similar to how the SJW's are starting to become for the Democrats now.
> 
> ...


Personally I think we're going to see a revival of the Nationalist American Pride that defined the 1980s.


----------



## FA 855 (May 4, 2019)

Pedophillia acceptance, furry acceptance (Like, mainstream tv shows will start adding token characters), Vegetarianism will become more aggressive and their will be mass campaigning for people to stop being "unethical" in exercising their freedom of consumption.
SJWism will never die, I think that as their ideas don't really work in reality, more and more extreme rationalisations for their philosophy will come about, and basically they will become so fanatical and puritanical that normies will not want to bandwagon with them anymore.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 4, 2019)

Pedo acceptance hitting the mainstream will cause the mother of all backlashes.  Right now pedo acceptance is still kind of in utero, gestating, but the moment it's "born" into mainstream thought it will get smothered in the fucking hospital bassinet (and good riddance).  Furry acceptance implies they rate highly enough on the give-a-fuck-ometer to be eligible.  The other shades of deviance within furry will be purged with fire the instant furry goes actual mainstream.  The Burned Furs shit is going to look like a sputtering candle compared to the flames that will consume the furry fandom at that time.  It'll probably be momentous for the furfags and maybe 2 percent of the general populace will give a fuck.

Vegetarians ain't gonna do shit.  Though I'd be all for getting rid of factory farming operations.  Y'all need to eat less meat, anyway, you fat fucks.


----------



## CheezzyMach (May 4, 2019)

raymond said:


> What makes you think SJWs aren't going to succeed in creating their thousand year SJW reich?


Because every time it's been attempted has failed spectacularly. If there's one constant about Americans it's that we hate being told what to do.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 4, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Because every time it's been attempted has failed spectacularly. If there's one constant about Americans it's that we hate being told what to do.


Kind of shot some dudes over it, yeah.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 4, 2019)

My best guesses is that the next cultural zeitgeist following the inevitable mainstream backlash against SJW's will be either a secular equivalent of the Reagan Revolution from the early 80's with an increased focus on conservatism and American patriotism or a more firm return to the short-lived zeitgeist of edgy-yet-still-progressive fedora liberalism that was around in the late 2000's and very early 2010's as described by @Judge Holden 

I mean, there was a very brief period from about 2007-2011 where the Neocons and Religious Right types of the Bush era had failed and been largely de-fanged (but weren't completely irrelevant like they became post-2016) while the forerunners of what would become the SJW movement were largely underground or confined to specific circles such as college campuses, left-leaning West Coast cities like Seattle and San Francisco, or the Punk subculture. 

Honestly, it was a weird time both politically and culturally as everyone had finally realized the War On Terror was an utter disaster from the start and then the Great Recession happened, throwing the country into chaos, and stuff like Web 2.0 and social media as we know it began to take their current forms.

In terms of pop culture, you had the Seventh Generation of Video Games making gaming somewhat kind of mainstream while not being the over-politicized shit show it is now (at least not at first) and openly admitting you liked "geek culture" was no longer something that would get you shunned, but it wasn't quite yet the fad it would become for most of the 2010's. 

It was that time where Jack Thompson got disbarred and ceased to be relevant, while Anita Sarkeesian was a "literally who?" figure for all intents and purposes, as were most of the lunatics currently involved on both sides of the culture wars.

Everyone knew Obama would win in 2008, but a lot of people (including many liberals and Democrats) generally thought he would be a one-term president because of the mess he inherited from Bush.

Then the SJW began in earnest with Occupy Wall Street and the re-election of Obama in 2012, followed by the federal legalization of same-sex marriage that led to a "now what?" moment for the greater LGBT movement (allowing the troon fringe to take over) and then the violent rise of Black Lives Matter and the utterly insane farce that was GamerGate galvanized the SJW Left into its current form, and the 2016 election sent them into overdrive.

Also, as Judge Holden pointed out, there was a sense of PC culture that was becoming prevalent in the late 90's under Clinton. It was milder than the SJW movement, but 9/11 and the subsequent War On Terror essentially killed it. It is possible that had 9/11 not happened, we could have gone through a less intense "SJW" phase in our culture during the early-to-mid 2000's, or had it not been for the Great Recession and Occupy Wall Street, the "edgy fedora liberalism" that seemed kind of the norm in the late 2000's could have lasted longer or had more permanence. 

Either way, the turmoil of the Bush years essentially laid the framework for the current SJW culture wars nonsense of today.


----------



## PT 522 (May 4, 2019)

The pendulum will swing the other way and we'll find ourselves in the 50s....again.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (May 7, 2019)

What if the end of the SJW movement will need some cataclysmic event like a war or economic crisis?


----------



## PT 522 (May 7, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> What if the end of the SJW movement will need some cataclysmic event like a war or economic crisis?


Do you mean humanity LITERALLY GOING EXTINCT IN 2030 BECAUSE OF GLOBAL WARMING or some liberal president being elected and kicking the hornet's nest by provoking China, Russia, and North Korea into war?


----------



## Smug Chuckler (May 7, 2019)

Islam is the next moral outrage


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 7, 2019)

It's hard to have outrage culture in a post-apocalyptic world?

But assuming WWIII or some other apocalyptic event doesn't happen, maybe the pendulum will swing back to the good old days of fundies thinking Satan is behind everything.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 7, 2019)

Too much salt in everything.

That'll be the next moral panic.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jul 15, 2019)

Fat Pikachu said:


> Do you mean humanity LITERALLY GOING EXTINCT IN 2030 BECAUSE OF GLOBAL WARMING or some libshit tard president being elected and kicking the hornet's nest by provoking China, Russia, and North Korea into war?


I hope WW3 will happen and we can go back to hating enemy evil imperialist superpowers and their ideologies.


ToroidalBoat said:


> It's hard to have outrage culture in a post-apocalyptic world?


Nay, people will still get offended over every crap, like gender-neutral air raid shelters or Whites getting the best atomic shielding.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 24, 2019)

Judge Holden said:


> I have speculated at autistic length on this very subject in the past
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Small lil textwall
> ...



This is a pattern I've noticed, everything in American culture is a backlash to a backlash to a backlash staring since at least the end of WW2.

And since WW2 history has repeated itself and there's been echoes of earlier decades, we start off with the 1950s, the 1960s and then the 1970s, then the 1980s was an echo of the 1950s, the 2000s were an echo of the 1960s (JFK=9/11, Vietnam = Iraq) and now in the 2010s we've been living in the Neo '70s, it stands to reason then the 2020s will be an echo of the 1950s and 1980s.

The one odd duck in this being the 1990s, which don't fully resemble an earlier decade, the 1990s saw a return to a more progressive way of thinking, but there was still a lot of holdover of the prosperity from the 1980s, so the 1990s was like an odd blend of the 1980s and 1970s.


As for what happens next in the left after SJWs, my guess is either, if we go to war with Iran, the return of the anti-war movement or environmentalism may make a big comeback.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 24, 2019)

The right wing reactionaries created by sjwism will go on a crusade against stuff like porn and criticisms of Israel.


----------



## Bum Driller (Jul 24, 2019)

If I could predict, I would say that the next moral panic comes from the results of the current transtrender -stuff. It will most likely take the shape of "How did we allow this to happen?" as it becomes more and more obvious that the current methods of gender-changing are extremely harmful to human health, and hopefully it will mean that those methods go the way of lobotomy and other medical practices which were at one point deemed equally valid forms of treatment. 

But then again, it might be wishful thinking.


----------



## not william stenchever (Jul 24, 2019)

Bum Driller said:


> If I could predict, I would say that the next moral panic comes from the results of the current transtrender -stuff. It will most likely take the shape of "How did we allow this to happen?" as it becomes more and more obvious that the current methods of gender-changing are extremely harmful to human health, and hopefully it will mean that those methods go the way of lobotomy and other medical practices which were at one point deemed equally valid forms of treatment.
> 
> But then again, it might be wishful thinking.


Does it sexually arouse Yaniv that he might go in literal history textbooks as tranny Hitler?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jul 24, 2019)

We're going to get another "pedophiles are hiding in the bushes to grab little Timmy"-style sex scare.  #MeToo, Pizzagate, and Epstein's arrest are all pointing that way.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jul 24, 2019)

ToroidalBoat said:


> fundies thinking Satan is behind everything.


Those were the days. Back when you had pastors making their own video tapes on Satanic rituals and barcodes. Sadly, there's nothing funny like that now.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 24, 2019)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> pastors making their own video tapes


What were they like?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 24, 2019)

ToroidalBoat said:


> What were they like?



Very lulzy, with the perfect mix of insane fundie rhetoric and production values that were bad even by the low bar of 90's VHS standards. Of course, it depended on the pastor in question. 

More prominent televangelists or pastors associated with a large ministry tended to have better production values and usually tended to be slightly less unhinged since they were more likely to be noticed by the wider public.

A lot of the direct-to-video fare of the Satanic Panic would get aired on local TV networks, usually either public-access channels or local UHF channels that specialized in religious programming. 

Growing up in rural Appalachia in the late 90's, we had one of those local channels and they often aired these videos in addition to televised sermons from local churches and gospel music fare.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jul 24, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> Very lulzy, with the perfect mix of insane fundie rhetoric and production values that were bad even by the low bar of 90's VHS standards. Of course, it depended on the pastor in question.
> 
> More prominent televangelists or pastors associated with a large ministry tended to have better production values and usually tended to be slightly less unhinged since they were more likely to be noticed by the wider public.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I couldn't find one of the videos I was looking for, and was having a hard time putting it into words.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jul 24, 2019)

Likely the vegan shit.  The common denominator for all the moral outrage shit is that it's profitable in some way, or another.  The SJW shit has been profitable for western left wing parties because it's created a casus belli for groups that would otherwise be entirely disinterested in politics, and has created an entire industry built around decrying "racism, homophobia, xenophobia, etc."  Want to get a honorary degree, Nobel peace prize, and a million dollar book deal?  Just discredit some opposing force to the elites that control those facets of society, and make it sound credible enough to slap on a daytime TV talk show.  

The vegan shit is perfect for this because most people hate vegans, and there is monetary profit to be made with the vegan lifestyle.  The "people hate vegans part," sounds counter-intuitive, but that's why it is a good cause to push.  Many people in western cultures have a natural underdog bias.  They'll see some outcast group, and rather than question whether, or not it's appropriate for them to be cultural pariahs, they'll instinctively defend them.  Just look at most of the lolcows here.  A good 90% of them are people you wouldn't even want to be in a room with, but because they're seen as "underdogs" because most people disapprove of them, you have idiots desperately white-knighting them.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 25, 2019)

Personally, I think we're heading to another scare over pedophilia and sexual predators given events such as the Epstein hearings and hysterical rhetoric on both sides of the aisle like MeToo and the Pizzagate/Pedogate/QAnon crowd.

But I think it's also going to dovetail into a backlash against troons and genderspecials once the SJW bubble finally bursts and we start seeing higher-profile detransitions or abuse horror stories.

We're already seeing the early signs of backlash with the Jonathan Yaniv controversies.

As sad as this may be, I'm beginning to think we may see a general backlash against anything LGBT-related in the 2020's or early 2030's, all because of the troons and the dangerhairs/SJW's.

The AIDS crisis in the 80's basically crippled the LGBT community and undid most of the progress that was made back in the 70's, so another backlash is not entirely impossible to rule out.

With the demise of the Religious Right and the fact it's mostly troons and SJW dangerhairs who would be responsible for any backlash, I don't think it will be as severe as the backlash in the 80's but it's very likely that the LGB could be under attack for the actions of the T and the Q.

To be honest, bisexuals of both genders have pretty much been ousted from the movement anyway and gay males are next on the chopping block.

From what I can gather from my gay friends both online and IRL, most of the gay males have pretty much noped the fuck out and quietly ghosted from the wider LGBT community anyway, while the lesbians have pretty much been utterly wracked with infighting between intersectional dangerhairs and TERF's, with the more normie lesbians joining the gay men in quietly backing out of the drama and the LGBT movement as a whole.

Right now the transgenders and gender-specials are domineering the LGBT community but they're basically driving the ship straight into the iceberg.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 25, 2019)

If I had to wager a guess, the 2020s will feel like the 1980s, the 2030s will feel like the 1990s but then some bad shit may go down in the 2040s, starting the cycle over again.

It may have something to do with AI/The Singularity shaking things up, you wake up one morning and the world is forever changed when sentient AI is created and the next great political crisis may be over what even counts as a person after that.


----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (Jul 25, 2019)

Once the SJWs finish eating themselves alive, everyone will go right back to hating "the evil gays!" again. These kind of things always go in circles like that.


----------



## ES 195 (Jul 25, 2019)

I hope it's some kind of food/water thing. Like the fact sugar is in everything and incredibly bad for you or the amount of estrogen and other stuff in products and local water supplies. Y'know an important topic that seriously needs to be addressed.

But it's going to probably be some stupid moral panic that attacks entertainment as always. Armchair activists love trying to indoctrinate people to make change instead of actually doing any work or research.


----------



## SmallTalk201 (Jul 25, 2019)

Society is undergoing a catabolic collapse. The next panic isnt going be a moral one but an existential crisis


----------

